# A few studies showing the effectiveness of CBT and Hypnotherapy



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

(Moved from the IBS Discussion forum originally posted by Eric)Gut 1987 Apr;28(4):423-5 Related Articles, Books, LinkOut Hypnotherapy in severe irritable bowel syndrome: further experience. Whorwell PJ, Prior A, Colgan SM Fifteen patients with severe intractable irritable bowel syndrome previously reported as successfully treated with hypnotherapy, have now been followed up for a mean duration of 18 months. All patients remain in remission although two have experienced a single relapse overcome by an additional session of hypnotherapy. Experience with a further 35 patients is reported giving a total group of 50. This group was divided into classical cases, atypical cases and cases exhibiting significant psychopathology. The response rates were 95%, 43%, and 60% respectively. Patients over the age of 50 years responded very poorly (25%) whereas those below the age of 50 with classical irritable bowel syndrome exhibited a 100% response rate. This study confirms the successful effect of hypnotherapy in a larger series of patients with irritable bowel syndrome and defines some subgroup variations. PMID: 3583070, UI: 87220014 Lancet 1989 Feb 25;1(8635):424-5 Related Articles, Books, LinkOut Individual and group hypnotherapy in treatment of refractory irritable bowel syndrome. Harvey RF, Hinton RA, Gunary RM, Barry RE Gastroenterology Unit, Frenchay Hospital, Bristol. 33 patients with refractory irritable bowel syndrome were treated with four 40-minute sessions of hypnotherapy over 7 weeks. 20 improved, 11 of whom lost almost all their symptoms. Short-term improvement was maintained for 3 months without further formal treatment. Hypnotherapy in groups of up to 8 patients was as effective as individual therapy. Publication Types: Clinical trial Randomized controlled trial PMID: 2563797, UI: 89142812 Gut 1990 Aug;31(8):896-8 Related Articles, Books, LinkOut Changes in rectal sensitivity after hypnotherapy in patients with irritable bowel syndrome. Prior A, Colgan SM, Whorwell PJ Department of Medicine, University Hospital of South Manchester. Fifteen patients with the irritable bowel syndrome were studied to assess the effect of hypnotherapy on anorectal physiology. In comparison with a control group of 15 patients who received no hypnotherapy significant changes in rectal sensitivity were found in patients with diarrhoea-predominant irritable bowel syndrome both after a course of hypnotherapy and during a session of hypnosis (p less than 0.05). Although patient numbers were small, a trend towards normalisation of rectal sensitivity was also observed in patients with constipation-predominant irritable bowel syndrome. No changes in rectal compliance or distension-induced motor activity occurred in either subgroup nor were any changes in somatic pain thresholds observed. The results suggest that symptomatic improvement in irritable bowel syndrome after hypnotherapy may in part be due to changes in visceral sensitivity. PMID: 2387513, UI: 90353800 Br J Hosp Med 1991 Jan;45(1):27-9 Related Articles, Books, LinkOut Use of hypnotherapy in gastrointestinal disease. Whorwell PJ University Hospital of South Manchester, West Didsbury. Recent controlled studies in the field of gastroenterology have shown that hypnotherapy is unequivocally beneficial in conditions such as irritable bowel syndrome and peptic ulceration. There is also some evidence for influence on certain physiological functions. Further research should help to define more clearly the role of this controversial form of therapy. Publication Types: Clinical trial Randomized controlled trial PMID: 2009436, UI: 91183314 : Gastroenterol Clin North Am 1991 Jun;20(2):325-33 Related Articles, Books, LinkOut Treatment of the irritable bowel syndrome. Friedman G Department of Medicine, Mt. Sinai School of Medicine, New York, New York. Individualization of treatment for patients with IBS is predicated on a thorough analysis of the patient's symptoms, consideration of the reasons for seeking health care, evaluation of symptom-precipitating factors, elimination of confounding features, and the absolute knowledge of the absence of organic illness. Collecting and codifying appropriate historical data allow the physician to educate the patient with respect to the origin of his symptoms, and to enlist the patient as a partner in his future health care. There is no single, universally accepted therapeutic agent available for the treatment of the IBS patient. As a result, treatment is directed at reducing the frequency and intensity of triggering factors as well as ameliorating the symptoms when they arise. Symptoms evoked by psychologic factors may be effectively reduced by psychotherapy or hypnotherapy. Situational anxiety may be treated for brief periods by using antianxiety agents such as diazepam, chlordiazepoxide, buspirone, or similar agents. Depressive reactions may be reduced with suitable doses of antidepressant agents such as amitriptyline. Smooth muscle hyperreactivity may be dulled with small amounts of selected anticholinergics, which are usually most effective in reducing meal-induced discomfort. Peppermint oil may be of additional benefit. Gas-related symptoms require elimination of contributory dietary factors, such as lactose-containing foods, sorbitol, or fructose, as well as certain oligosaccharides. Simethecone, charcoal, or beanase may be helpful. Functional constipation is best treated with graded doses of insoluble or soluble fiber. Diarrheal episodes may be reduced with either loperamide or diphenoxylate. Careful, continued follow-up assessment of therapeutic endeavors, a sincere interest in the patient's concerns, and surveillance for intercurrent organic illness are the cornerstones of complete ongoing care. Publication Types: Review Review, tutorial PMID: 2066156, UI: 91293865


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks for posting these articles, Jeff!







JeanG


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

I just finished reading Irritable Bowel Syndrome by Edward B. Blanchard, Ph.D. (American Psychological Association, 2001). Dr. Blanchard is a psychologist who has been doing research on IBS since the early 80's at the University of Albany. The book basically consists of a review of the literature on studies looking at psychological treatments for IBS. He concludes that there is significant support for hypnotherapy and fairly strong support for CBT as viable treatments. Treatment gains have been maintained even after treatment stops, which is a distinct advantage over medication as treatment.------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

bump


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2001)

my review of Blanchard is here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum2/HTML/000057.html tom


----------

